# PC hat Kurzschluss = NT kaputt ???



## System_Crasher (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo 

Mein Pc hat warscheinlich einen Kurzschluss erleidet 
Der Pc startet nicht mehr und auch das Standby-Lämpchen am Mainboard leuchtet nicht mehr.
Ist nur das NT defekt oder auch das Mainboard ?

Schon mal danke voraus 

p.s. ich habe kein zweites NT


----------



## Ecle (28. Januar 2010)

nur das nt ist kaputt


----------



## Elzoco (28. Januar 2010)

@ Ecle
Bist du Hellseher/Wahrsager?

Kommt halt auf das Netzteil an, welche Schutzfunktionen es hat.
Am besten ein Markennetzteil kaufen( Be Quiet, Enermax, Corsair....)


----------



## Ecle (28. Januar 2010)

Elzoco schrieb:


> @ Ecle
> Bist du Hellseher/Wahrsager?


Jo der bin ich. 
Im Ernst, was soll man auf so eine Frage antworten? Das ist doch nicht vorhersehbar, man weis noch nichtmal obs wirklich ein Kurzschluss gab 
Der Thread kann eigentlich gleich geclosed werden.


----------



## Elzoco (28. Januar 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Jo der bin ich.


Ok, ich glaub dir mal.

Als wie gesagt erstmal ein neues Netzteil kaufen und dann nochmal probieren, wenn es nicht geht, melde dich nochmal.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

Oder NT leihen, beim Händler in der Nähe prüfen lassen oder du machst das selber mit einem Multimeter. Stromspannung eines Netzteils prüfen


----------



## System_Crasher (28. Januar 2010)

Danke für eure schnelle Antworten 

Ich habe einen Xilence xp7500 als NT.


----------



## midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Um gotten Willen. Xilence Power? Damit würde ich nicht ernsthaft versuchen einen Rechner zu betreiben, kauf dir lieber mal etwas vernünftiges, unabhängig davon, ob es nun kaputt ist oder nicht.

btw wie hat sich dein Kurzschluss denn geäußert?

so far


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2010)

Ja würde mich doch sehr interesieren, ging der PC plötzlich nicht mehr, ist er wärend dem Betrieb ausgefallen oderist er einfach nicht mehr hochgehfahren, wie kommst du auf Kurzschluss?
Aber ein neues Netzteil würde ich mir sowiso kaufen denn das was du da hast ist ein sogenannter Chinaböller! Also das wäre natürlich nicht das erste Netzteil das die restliche Hardware mit ins Jenseits nimmt, das ist aber auch nur der schlimmste Fall sonst würde ich auch auf das Netzteil tippen, aber gib bitte mal ne bessere Fehlerbeschreibung also wie ist es ausgefallen?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. Januar 2010)

> Aber ein neues Netzteil würde ich mir sowiso kaufen denn das was du da hast ist ein sogenannter Chinaböller


 Ja. Hole dir lieber ein Arctic Cooling Fusion 550. Kostet nur 46€ und du hast ein NT, was du so schnell nicht mehr austauschen wirst.


----------



## System_Crasher (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meinen PC ganz normal angestellt. Doch dann kamm der Bluescren und der PC ist ausgegangen.  

Nach dem mein NT verreckt ist möchte ich einen Corsair CMPSU-520HX holen.
*
*


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (29. Januar 2010)

also das war sicher KEIN kurzschluss, bei einem solchen blitzt es für gewöhnlich und dann ist der pc aus. ohne bsod...ja hol dir ein ordentliches netzteil aber wenn du pech hast war es dies nicht.


----------



## System_Crasher (29. Januar 2010)

Als ich den PC wider anschalten wollte, machte der NT komische gereusche, obwohl der Lüfter nicht drehte.
Und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und nicht einmal das Mainboard bekamm Strom. 

Meine Vermutung: Komische Geräusche aus dem NT + kein Strom = Kurzschluss


----------



## Shi (29. Januar 2010)

Ohje, hört sich eher an als hätte dein grottiges NT Suizid begangen. Könnte sein dass es noch deine restlichen Komponenten gemeuchelt hat


----------



## Aholic (29. Januar 2010)

Schau mal das du leihweise ein anderes Netzteil bekommst.
Ich hatte ähnlichen Fall, nur mit einem Tagan, das ding hat vor 3 Wochen meine GTX285er mit in den Tod gerissen, was man mir nun bestätigt hat.

Xilence Power ist schon fast kein NoName Hersteller mehr, soviel schlechtes wie man von denen hört


----------



## System_Crasher (29. Januar 2010)

Ich werde im Keller nach einen NT suchen gehen.^^

Wünscht mir Glück


----------



## ZappendusteR (30. Januar 2010)

.. naja die Asusboards vertragen auch mal n abrauchendes NT 
(eigene Erfahrung) .. aber wenn die Lüfter nicht drehen, was macht dann Geräsche ?? Vielleicht machen die NTLüfter Geräsche, weil sie hängen?
Naja, wechsel besser mal das ganze NT..viel Glück!
mfg zap


----------



## System_Crasher (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe in Keller noch einen alten 300W NT gefundeden und es an meinen Pc ausprobiert. Das Standby-Lämpchen beim Mainboard leuchtet wieder.
Aber ich konnte die Grafikkarte nicht mit Strom versorgen, da das alte NT kein PCIe-Anschluss hatte.

In den nächsten Tage werde ich mir einen ordentliches NT holen.
Vielleicht den Corsair CMPSU-520HX oder den Zalman ZM600-HP.
*
*


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (7. Februar 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Xilence Power ist schon fast kein NoName Hersteller mehr, soviel schlechtes wie man von denen hört



Naja. Irgendwie hat sich noch nicht so recht herumgesprochen, dass Xilence seit 1-2 Jahren echt gute Netzteile herstellt. Aber wenn dann mal eins abraucht, wirds halt gerne auf den Namen geschoben. Mir gefallen die neuen XQs soweit sehr gut, zumal es die nun endlich auch im "kleineren Wattsegment" gibt und ich bin echt auf erste Testberichte gespannt.

Viele wissen auch nicht, dass Xilence einer der Hersteller mit den meisten verkauften Stückzahlen in Deutschland ist. Liegt halt an dem immer noch bedienten unteren Preissegment und den ganzen OEM Rechnern.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Naja. Irgendwie hat sich noch nicht so recht herumgesprochen, dass Xilence seit 1-2 Jahren echt gute Netzteile herstellt. Aber wenn dann mal eins abraucht, wirds halt gerne auf den Namen geschoben. Mir gefallen die neuen XQs soweit sehr gut, zumal es die nun endlich auch im "kleineren Wattsegment" gibt und ich bin echt auf erste Testberichte gespannt.
> 
> Viele wissen auch nicht, dass Xilence einer der Hersteller mit den meisten verkauften Stückzahlen in Deutschland ist. Liegt halt an dem immer noch bedienten unteren Preissegment und den ganzen OEM Rechnern.


 
Xilence stellt seit 1-2 Jahren gute Netzteile her? Das ist mir wirklich neu 

In den letzten 2 Jahren haben die eigentlich nur den üblichen Müll rausgebracht, bis auf die XQ Serie mit über 1000W, die sind ganz ok aber noch immer weit von den gängigen Empfehlungen (Corsair, Enermax, Cougar, Coolermaster Silent Pro usw.) entfernt ...

Bei den kleinen Modellen würde ich Vorsicht walten lassen, diese sind garantiert nicht technisch als gleichwertig zu betrachten ...

Zum Thema, besorg dir ein neues Netzteil (das Corsair ist ganz gut) und hoff das dein Rechner überlebt hat ...


----------



## Scarry (8. Februar 2010)

Also als bei mir das letzte mal das Netzteil abgeraucht ist, ging selbst die Motherboardlampe noch.
Zum glück ist es bei mir nur das NT geblieben und hat nicht meine Hardware mit in den tod gerissen. NT eingeschickt, neues bekommen und alles lief wieder. Nach 4 Stunden Betrieb Genau das selbe Problem....
Gott sei dank wieder nicht weiter Kaputt gegangen. Das lustige an der geschichte ist halt das es auch ein Xilence Power war 
Eingeschickt geld zurückbekommen und bisschen mehr geld für ein Corsair ausgegeben und alles läuft wie am schnürchen


----------

